

N.S.A. Breached Chinese Servers Seen as Security Threat - dthal
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/23/world/asia/nsa-breached-chinese-servers-seen-as-spy-peril.html?hp&_r=0

======
kercker
NYTimes seems to justify the action of NSA by saying quoting that "China does
more in terms of cyberespionage than all other countries put together".

